# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  الوحدات يوافق على اعتزال فيصل ابراهيم ويبحث عن مدرب جديد

## الحصن نيوز

وافق مجلس ادارة نادي الوحدات خلال جلسته التي عقدت برئاسة رئيس النادي طارق خوري على اعتزال اللاعب فيصل ابراهيم وذلك بناء على الكتاب المقدم منه والايعاز الى مدير النشاط بالتنسيق مع فيصل فيما يخص موعد اعتزاله والترتيبات اللازمة لانجاحه تقديرا لجهوده الكبيرة للنادي والمنتخب خلال السنوات الماضية .

وقرر النادي تشكيل لجنة قانونية للنادي برئاسة عضو مجلس الادارة المحامي عمر عشا وعضوية المحامي محمد دغمش والمحامي جمال جبر بحيث تتولى هذه اللجنة تقديم المشورة القانونية لمجلس الادارة ومتابعة العقود والاتفاقيات وجميع القضايا والاستشارات الخاصة بالنادي والتنسيق والاتصال مع الاتحاد الفلسطيني ونادي غزة الرياضي فيما يخص الاجراءات والترتيبات اللازمة لاتاحة الفرصة امام فريق كرة القدم لزيارة قطاع غزة واجراء عدد من المباريات.

واطلع المجلس على المسودة النهائية لمشروع القناة الفضائية وتقرر عرض المسودة على مكتب قانوني متخصص في مثل هذه الاتفاقيات لمناقشتها وابداء الرأي القانوني.

وتقرر اقامة مباراة





تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

